# BR740A vs 7060



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Are there any real differances between a BR740A & a 7060? The baler I have is in excellent shape, but the same place I bought my 740A has the 7060. Their maintenace program is top notch so I am tempted to upgrade. My only fear is selling my 740A with 22k bales on it will be a difficult battle...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Are there any real differances between a BR740A & a 7060? The baler I have is in excellent shape, but the same place I bought my 740A has the 7060. Their maintenace program is top notch so I am tempted to upgrade. My only fear is selling my 740A with 22k bales on it will be a difficult battle...


I wouldn't make that switch unless you feel the 740 needs replaced.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Are there any real differances between a BR740A & a 7060? The baler I have is in excellent shape, but the same place I bought my 740A has the 7060. Their maintenace program is top notch so I am tempted to upgrade. My only fear is selling my 740A with 22k bales on it will be a difficult battle...


I had a 7060 and it was a great baler.....I would keep the 740, trade/resale value will not be as good as the advantage it could afford you....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've got 2 780As and a 7090. There are as many little differences between an early sn 780A and a late sn 780A as there are between a late sn 780A and a 7090. There are very few changes that the 7000s have that I would consider desirable, besides some of the options. The linkage for the brake on the net wrap system of the 7000 is of a flawed design in my opinion, although the problem with it is easily remedied.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I had a 7060 and it was a great baler.....I would keep the 740, trade/resale value will not be as good as the advantage it could afford you....


You sold that 7060? What baler are you running now a JD??



8350HiTech said:


> I wouldn't make that switch unless you feel the 740 needs replaced.


That was kind of my gut thought too. My only justification was to keep rolling over to newer balers before mine gets too old and worth nothing...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> You sold that 7060? What baler are you running now a JD??


Silage special rollabelt.....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> That was kind of my gut thought too. My only justification was to keep rolling over to newer balers before mine gets too old and worth nothing...


I'm just guessing here but I don't think there will be much value difference in a few years outside of condition and bale count. As long as it's a BR, prices won't be that much different. Just the way anything starting with a 6 seems to be getting priced in the same ballpark based on condition more than being a 4 or an 8.


----------

